# First Annual Churchill Society Herf - 10/18/08



## SmokinAFuente (Jun 15, 2008)

We would like to formally introduce The Churchill Society to the on-line cigar community!

The Churchill Society,LLC is our private cigar club that we formed in the spring of 2008 with a small group of us guys from the local smoke shop,The King Street Emporium. Conveniently enough, the club is located directly above the shop! We were looking for a place of our own where we didn't have to worry about anti-smoking laws. So, when the 900+ square foot apartment became available we took the opportunity and ran with it. At the moment we have around 30 members. This number continues to grow and we are continually looking for ways, with input from the members, to improve the facilities and the events we hold. For more info, check out our web site.

*TheChurchillSociety.com*

So, what better way to introduce the club that to have a Herf!
The Herf will be held at The Churchill Society located at 320 West King Street in Martinsburg, WV 25401 on October 18th rain or shine. The festivities will start at 10:00AM and run till ?????. The cost will be $5 to help cover the cost of the food. The menu will be Pulled Pork with sides (coleslaw, macaroni salad and a green salad) and dessert (Texas sheet cake). Feel free to bring your favorite adult beverages and we will supply the mixers! Also, you should bring a comfy chair to make sure you have a place to set under one of the 'easy-up' canopies. Parking will be along the street (parking is FREE on the weekends) and in a near by bank parking lot. We are easy to find and just off of I-81.

Click *HERE* for directions. 
*Note* If you're coming from I-81 headed south, google will try to send you through town (Exit 16). It's faster to get off on Exit 13/W King Street. At the end of the ramp, make a left onto W King street and go 1.3 miles straight a head. We are on the left side of the street at the corner of W King street and Church street.

On the day of the Herf we will hold two raffles and a food drive. *Please bring all the non-perishable food items you can!* Some items in the first group to be raffled will include: a humidor, cigars and accessories. Since this is for charity, we will also gladly accept donations of items to be raffled off and of courses, ca$h.

Tickets prices for both raffles will be:
1 ticket for $2 
3 tickets for $5 
7 tickets for $10 
15 tickets for $20

Email [email protected] if you would like to donate to this worthy cause! We will update with a list as items come in! ALL the proceeds from this raffle will benefit the CCAP/Loaves and Fishes Food Pantry.

*Info on CCAP/Loaves and Fishes:*
_*CCAP maintains a food pantry called Loaves and Fishes, where donated surplus food is distributed. Food is available up to 5 times in a twelve month period to those in need. It has been running for 26 years by volunteers only. So far in 2008 Loaves and Fishes has provided food to 1,419 families! Items that are especially needed include macaroni and cheese, jelly, cereal, peanut butter, canned spaghetti sauce, 1 lb. boxes of spaghetti, soup, canned beans, Jiffy mix for corn muffins, Tuna Helper, small boxes of dried milk and any diabetic food. Stores' 'house' brands work well for donated items.*_

The second raffle will benefit The Churchill Society. This raffle will be for this framed art print, done by our resident artist Ralph Basford, valued at $300+.

--pic coming soon--

You can click *HERE* to see more of Ralphs' works.

This should be a great day of smoking, eating, drinking and more importantly, raising some cash and much needed food items for those less fortunate than us. Just think of how many people we could feed if everyone who attended left just one stick at home and used that money to bring more food. The Martinsburg gang: Shadow, SmokinAFuente, Bacchus and a dozen or two of the local guys are looking forward to seeing you all here! If you plan on coming by please let us know by PM or eMail ( [email protected] ). If you have any questions or get lost on the way LOL, feel free to give me a call. Cell - (304) 671-3864. I'll keep this post updated as details come in and are finalized.


----------



## SmokinAFuente (Jun 15, 2008)

Up Date!

The raffle for the print has been up graded!!

Now, this raffle will be for this framed original oil painting done by our resident artist Ralph Basford, valued at $400. Tittled "Cigar and Malt", and is depicting a tasty smoke communing with a 10 year old single malt. My apologies to Ralph as this photo does not do the painting justice.




Also, Cigar Caddy has made a donation to the Herf!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Count me in! :tu


----------



## SmokinAFuente (Jun 15, 2008)

Cool! :chk


----------



## SmokinAFuente (Jun 15, 2008)

UP-DATE!

The great guys at *Palio* have joined in with a donation to the Herf!


----------



## Shadow (Jun 15, 2008)

Looks like things are starting to come together.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Count me in! :tu


:tpd:

Only about a two hour drive for me - I'm in. Any guys in NOVA wanna ride up with me - I can fit 3 comfy - (everyone else has to ride in the bed  ) let me know.

Ron


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

RGD said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Only about a two hour drive for me - I'm in. Any guys in NOVA wanna ride up with me - I can fit 3 comfy - (everyone else has to ride in the bed  ) let me know.
> 
> Ron


1.5 from me Ron.Its faster to come my way


----------



## SmokinAFuente (Jun 15, 2008)

SmokinAFuente said:


> UP-DATE!
> 
> The great guys at *Palio* have joined in with a donation to the Herf!


I need to Up-Date my Up-Date. LOL

As there sending Esencia Cigars and Palio cutters, it should read:
*BOTL, LLC - Palio/Esencia Cigars*


----------



## SmokinAFuente (Jun 15, 2008)

RGD said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Only about a two hour drive for me - I'm in. Any guys in NOVA wanna ride up with me - I can fit 3 comfy - (everyone else has to ride in the bed  ) let me know.
> 
> Ron


Sweet! Load the bed with as many as you can and head on up (or is it over?) !!! LOL

I look forward to meeting you and any new brothers.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

I just Google mapped it and it is indeed doable... Now I need to check the calendar and the wifey....:ss


----------



## SmokinAFuente (Jun 15, 2008)

SmokinApe said:


> I just Google mapped it and it is indeed doable... Now I need to check the calendar and the wifey....:ss


Cool! Get that hall pass and come on over!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)




----------



## SmokinAFuente (Jun 15, 2008)

Up-Date!! We added a few more sponsors!

King street Emporium
ManCave Productions, LSC
The Churchill Society

Also, if your unable to attended the Herf, you can still purchase raffle tickets for the panting. Email or PM me for details.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

This is one hour from me. Who is going to come ride with me?


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> This is one hour from me. Who is going to come ride with me?


I got a couple of people checking to see if they can make it -

Ron


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

RGD said:


> I got a couple of people checking to see if they can make it -
> 
> Ron


I think its faster for you if you come my way Ron.


----------



## SmokinAFuente (Jun 15, 2008)

Just two more week to go! :chk


----------



## SmokinAFuente (Jun 15, 2008)

Another sponsor joined in today, Atlantic Cigar!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

SmokinAFuente said:


> Another sponsor joined in today, Atlantic Cigar!!


Sweet!!! :tu


----------



## SmokinAFuente (Jun 15, 2008)

More new sponsors!!!
Bucanero Cigars and Bargain Humidors!

Here is an updated list of sponsors who have offered to help so far:

*Cigar Caddy*
*BOTL, LLC - Palio/Esencia Cigars*
*King Street Emporium*
*ManCave Productions, LSC*
*The Churchill Society*
*Atlantic Cigar*
*Bucanero Cigars*
_*Bargain Humidors*_


----------



## SmokinAFuente (Jun 15, 2008)

Looks like I need to up-date my up-dated list to add another one to the list!!


Xikar!


----------



## SmokinAFuente (Jun 15, 2008)

Just one more week to go!!!


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

SmokinAFuente said:


> Just one more week to go!!!


Should be there around noon or so. Bringing at least one with me. Looking forward to it!

Ron


----------



## SmokinAFuente (Jun 15, 2008)

RGD said:


> Should be there around noon or so. Bringing at least one with me. Looking forward to it!
> 
> Ron


Great! Can't wait to meet you all!


----------



## Shadow (Jun 15, 2008)

Two more sponsors as of yesterday:

CAO
ShadowCigars

Weather is looking good for Saturday. Partly cloudy and 60 degrees.


----------



## SmokinAFuente (Jun 15, 2008)

Minor change in driving directions for the Herf. The City decided to hold a parade to celebrate the Herf. But for some reason there calling it the Apple Harvest Festival. Go Figure. Anyway we need to redirect traffic coming from I-81. What they are doing is closing down some (OK, ALL) major roads around the Herf for a few hours. I spoke with a gentleman from the city police who is in charge of traffic, and below is what he thinks is the best rout in and the best places to park.

Below are two maps of Martinsburg. The first is the new route to the shop and the second shows your best bet for parking. If you have ANY question please give me a call on my cell @ 1-304-671-3864


















(sorry about the typos - it was late)

If your wife is looking for something to do other than spend a day with the boys, eating, drinking, smoking and raising money for the food bank, here is a link for more info on the "Mountain State Apple Harvest Festival".

http://www.msahf.com/


----------

